# What Are Your Bettas Personalities?



## Exquisite (Jan 27, 2014)

I recently posted pics of my boys and I gave a little description of their personalities and what I thought were there characteristics. A coworker asked to see pics of my bettas, so I showed her the thread. She read the bios and looked at me like I was nuts (in a joking way, mostly, but kinda not... lol). 

Anyways, I know I can't be the only person who attributes certain characteristics to their betta's behavioral traits... So, fess up and tell us about how unique your betta's personalities are (it will make me feel better  ).

*I don't actually feel bad. Just having some fun*


----------



## Exquisite (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is a copy paste of what I wrote about my bettas' personalities (-corys as I took them back). Pics are on original thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=349978.


*Exquisite: Mustard Gas Double Tail. Black, Yellow with Teal Mohawk.
*Exquisite is very shy and easily stressed. He's generally a calm fish, lounging in his fainting hammock, while peacefully coexisting with his Khory-doras tankmate (who splashes the most water ever in life, subsequently ruining my wooden table's finish, when darting to the surface for air), and an Ivory Mystery Snail tankmate.


*Luminous: Bi-Colored Veil Tail. Black, Purple-Iridescent and Blonde.
*Luminous is true pretty-boy blonde, as he is obsessed with flipping his fins (so tempted to sing little mermaid song just now) and flaring at his reflection on the back of the thermometer strip. He's surprisingly non-aggressive and is cool with his Corie-doras tankmate (who is the most skiddish Kor-hay of them all), likely because he feels he is too pretty to be involved in petty interactions. He's also not impacted by his Yellow Mystery Snail tankmate. He's in recovery from some fin splitting/rot he developed from his poor water conditions at the pet store.


*Brilliance: Marble Crown Tail. Red, White & Blue with Greenish-Pearlescent base.
*Once shy, Brilliance is now smart and curious, and by far, the hammiest of the bunch. He thoroughly enjoys posing for the camera. He's semi-aggressive, therefore, I had to remove his Corydoras tankmate, but he likes his Yellow Mystery Snail tankmate very much.


*Ethereal: Multicolored, Delta Tail, Elephant/Dumbo Ear. Grey/Blue/Gold pallet.
*Ethereal is reserved, not so curious, content to keep to his self and be by himself. He's semi-aggressive and therefore, didn't appreciate his Corydoras tankmate, but allows his Yellow Mystery Snail tankmate to cohabitate. He's in recovery from some serious fin rot he developed from his poor water conditions at the pet store.


*Grandeur: Traditional Veil Tail. Black and Royal Blue.
*Grandeur is the most outgoing and most curious/fearless of the lot. I am working on hand-training him (to rest in my hand). He's also the most aggressive towards other fish, therefore, his 2 Corydoras tankmates were forcefully (and quickly) evicted from his more than spacious abode. Now he lives happily with his 2 Blue Mystery Snail tankmates.


*Magnificence: Super Black Crown Tail. Black with a splash of Denim Blue.
*Magnificence is greedy. He's greedy for your attention, especially if he believes food is coming, for which he is also very greedy. He's the most charming of them all, as he likes to dash around and follow you around the tank and flare at inanimate objects outside of the tank. Despite all of that, he's surprisingly non-aggressive and therefore, adopted one of the displaced Correy-doras from a previously mentioned Betta, bringing his Qory tankmate population to 2. He also has a very active tankmate in the form of a (large) Black Mystery Snail.


*Triumphant: Bi-Colored Veil Tail. Green and Pink.
*Triumphant is new, and therefore, reserved and shy, but I expect great things from him once he comes out of his shell. He's doesn't appear to be aggressive, and thus far lives peacefully with his very calm Korri-doras tankmate, and a Yellow Mystery Snail. He's in recovery from clamped fins that he developed from his poor water conditions at the pet store.


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

*Cosmo's personality*

Cosmo- red and purple veil tail
Cosmo is very sweet and always comes out when I come in the room. He live peacefully with his snail tank mates. He's very high energy he's always darting around his tank.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

My bettas (and rats for that matter) all have elaborate back stories and relationships. Mostly because I'm easily bored, easily amused, and possess a very over active imagination. I often imagine conversations they might be having as though reading a book. I hope to one day actually make books about this stuff.


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

I have two guitar boys, both of them have beautiful glittery scales.
Fender: Fender is small but dangerous. He likes the ladies though and will often show off for them. He is definitely not one to back down but seems more chill than my other guitar. He can regularly be found relaxing by a leaf or making eyes at his girlfriend. 

Gibson: Gibson is bigger and more fiesty. He has an incredible tail and sparkly colours. Gibson is more energetic and will just about charge at anything resembling a fish. He loves to act tough. Gibson has a very distinct way of strumming his fins.

Fan: Fan is a small little siam oriental and very very shy. When he opens his tail, you can see his full glory but that is a rare thing. He is often found hiding and not making eye contact.

Gazelle: Gazelle is a shiny stiktos. He is my newest fish and very speedy and nervous. He likes to stay on the alert.

Snakeface: Snakeface is a gorgeous green smaragdina and an absolute doll. Snakeface is a loving caring fish, he just is. You can see it in his face.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Merlin-Red Veil Tail*
My little grump, though he's mellowed with age to some extent, he can usually find a reason to flare for 5 minutes be it his neighbor, the lighting of the room, or simply that someone walked up to his tank space-sometimes even me! He's my boy though, always greeting me with his little happy wiggle, and he's definitely the reason I'm even in this hobby!

*Dragoon-Dark Copper Dragon Scale Plakat*
My laid back, little torpedo! His obsession is building the perfect bubble nest for a non-existent lady-friend. That aside, he takes just about everything in good form, chilling in his log or patrolling his side of the tank. The only times he really freaks out is during water changes and tank cleanings (we're working on that though). Dragoon has his breaking point though, occasionally showing his irritation with his neighbor (Merlin) by giving him a good flare.


----------



## Paipuru (Jan 9, 2014)

My little lady is jumpy and easily stressed! She get stress stripes when I leave her, and gets them just when I turn on the light! But she's very energetic and very intelligent. I trained her to know that yellow = food, and that way she knows she's going to get fed and the food doesn't go unnoticed. 
She likes to watch me do my homework, and loves to just look at me.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

my boy is really laid back, he doesn't even bother to flare, I have had him just over a year now. but he has never been a flare type anyway. Whenever I do a water change he is there swimming around the syphon tube, to see if it might reveal some old food missed, he often chases little bits that get sucked up the tube 
(from the outside, lol.) And he loves his food, but I think that goes for most betta's lol.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Rygel has anxiety issues and doesn't like change. As long as we leave the decor how it "belongs", he's a pretty cruisy fish. We keep his tank in the bathroom (don't worry, we are careful with sprays and temp is pretty consistent), and he loves to say hello and wiggle at anyone who comes in. Sometimes when I have a bath at night and put the tank light on, he skims around the bottom of the tank, looking like a snake  I think he might be playing make-believe.
Like his namesake on the scifi show Farscape, Rygel LOVES his food, and if I ever overfed him to bursting point, he'd STILL be looking at the surface for more. He especially loves frozen-thawed bloodworm day, and brine shrimp day (or, as we say, "it's SEA MONKEY dayyyy!), and if you don't put them in fast enough, he will jump and take them off your finger.
At this point in time he seems happy to be a life-long bachelor- he's shown no interest in making a bubble nest... Yet ;-)


----------



## ashiyawann (Feb 5, 2014)

My baby's name is Oh Ha Ni, although I am reconsidering her name because it doesn't suit her at all now that she isn't sick anymore (I named her after a character from a Korean Drama. This character was strange, like my fish). 
She has become pretty feisty and wonderful. She will flare at my finger and swim to the top whenever my hand it near the water. She will jump and nip at my fingers (because she is used to getting her food that way now too). She has completely changed. She still sleeps a lot though, but when she isn't she is sassy.


----------

